# Solved The Torque Steer Conundrum...



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, not completely... however it seems since I've upgraded to 
245 sized tires that the torque steer has significantly diminished to the point where my knuckles don't turn white every time I
floor the beast.

My Theory:
Since I've gone from the original 215's then to 225's and now
to 245's I've increased the tread width, thus increasing the
contact patch every time I get a wider tire. This allows more 
inertia from the wheels spinning to be absorbed by the tires,
via a vie better traction and less torque steer.

Sounds logical, doesn't it?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

You have a picture of those badboys?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *
> Sounds logical, doesn't it? *


sure does...Spock  How bad has your speedo been thrown off due to the change in size?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice...I was thinking of upgrading to 245's as well. Let's see those pics Alex.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Solved The Torque Steer Conundrum...*



Slurppie said:


> *sure does...Spock  How bad has your speedo been thrown off due to the change in size? *


Live Long and Prosper my cosmic frozen beverage! 

All ya'll have to do is hit the team nvus link at the bottom
of my sig then go into "members" and hit "Alex S." for 
pics...


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

So what are your new tire measurements then? You are still running on 18's right (new 18's that is)?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

jayman9207 said:


> *So what are your new tire measurements then? You are still running on 18's right (new 18's that is)? *


Yes sir, you are correct sir!
Go here and look at the Dunlop SP9000's 245/45/18 specs:

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/Spec.jsp?make=Dunlop&model=SP+Sport+9000


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Yes sir, you are correct sir!
> Go here and look at the Dunlop SP9000's 245/45/18 specs:
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/Spec.jsp?make=Dunlop&model=SP+Sport+9000 *


I was looking at those tires yesterday........thinking about going to 245/45/17 when I finally decided to get tires. Still don't know which ones though. How do you like the handling for those tires?? You got to let me know how the treadware is on those!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

UTQG rated at 280AA - primary reason I got them. I wanted
a "Z" rated tire that didn't cost me an arm and a leg, had 
high tread count (for all the hwy drving I do) and had a wicked
tread pattern to boot!


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *UTQG rated at 280AA - primary reason I got them. I wanted
> a "Z" rated tire that didn't cost me an arm and a leg, had
> high tread count (for all the hwy drving I do) and had a wicked
> tread pattern to boot! *


Those are many of the same type specs I am looking for.......I put on 70+ miles a day.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

jayman9207 said:


> *Those are many of the same type specs I am looking for.......I put on 70+ miles a day. *


Aside from Saturday and Sunday (when the beast sleeps) and we take the SE-R for weekend adventures, I drive 68 miles (per day) back and forth to work.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Aside from Saturday and Sunday (when the beast sleeps) and we take the SE-R for weekend adventures, I drive 68 miles (per day) back and forth to work. *


Cool.............that would be fun. We still wanna meet your wife someday. You know......meet the real "head of the household"!! LOL!!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, err...what I mean by adventures is weekend errands...
Our roadtrip days are pretty much over. Flying is so cheap these
days, ya know?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Jayman are you in Austin?


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

Pretty much..........I actually live just north of Austin in Cedar Park.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

I think 245/45/18 is as close to the speedo you can do...


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Well, err...what I mean by adventures is weekend errands...
> Our roadtrip days are pretty much over. Flying is so cheap these
> days, ya know? *


J/K guy!! Road trips are a blast though!! Might be cheap to fly, but that takes out all of the fun!!


----------



## Aquineas (Jan 28, 2003)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Well, err...what I mean by adventures is weekend errands...
> Our roadtrip days are pretty much over. Flying is so cheap these
> days, ya know? *


If you haven't taken your Altima to Big Bend, it's not a bad road trip (lots of wide open spaces and curves). A bit of a trek, and you can't fly there.


----------

